# OW blogging and my reaction when stumbling on it



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

My friend is a big yelp.com fan and I have never been on site. I logged into to see reviews on a new bar and grill I wanted to try and was shocked to see my STBXH new girlfriend blogging about the meal she and her "companion PEM" had. PEM = his intials.

When I started to view her other posts, I came across a review of a place my EX took my daughter a month ago. Well low and behold, OW was present and actually blogged about her beer, his meal, her fries and then commented....

"*Offspring *showed up for dinner and ordered chicken with american cheese. WHY??? Offspring is nearly a teenager and managed to clean her whole plate, but that is not hard since she is a big one!!"

I could have pop a vein I was so pissed. When I texted STBXH and told him, he managed to call me a stalker and told me I needed help!!

Would you be livid?


----------



## manticore (Sep 3, 2013)

super hyper Livid, I don't have kids yet, but the Idea of someone making fun of the person I love angers me, damn I even get angry when someone mock my close friends, I can not imagine having a child and being ridiculed for someone else's satisfaction, your STBXH reaction is disappointing, there are men here that stand hell for the sake of their children, I want to believe that he put a strong front towards you but after that he went and raised hell for the OW. 

I don't know if I am about to sprout nonsenses but if he did nothing about it I would take evidence of her posts and even threaten him that if he does not do something about that woman behavior towards your child you will seek legal consultation about considering letting your child around a woman who mock her, because this could be psychologically damaging for the child and maybe even visitations with him (your stbxh) should be reviewed for this reason


----------



## Sandfly (Dec 8, 2013)

She's gonna make a fabulous step-mother.

By 'fabulous' I mean the kind of step-mother you find in a fable:

cold, nasty and wicked.

I would definitely gather all the evidence of her disdain for your children so they may not end up having to share her roof one day.

This could for that reason, be a blessing!


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

Agreed - Evil stepmom from cinderella.

On a good note (thank God), my final date of divorce is May 7th and I will be granted sole custody since his last mistress was a convicted felon and I argued to court without any representation from him.

His last overnight visit was 8/17/13. Since then he has never volunteered nor arranged any outings with my daughter other than a few rides I arranged to/from school. 

A month ago I was stuck in meeting and needed him to pick up last minute. He texted and said he would bring her to dinner and drop her home. I texted and said *only if you are alone!!* He replied, "YES". Of course he lied, which he always does, and low and behold new women was present and then blogs about her and calls her "offspring".

This man is a compulsive liar. I do not trust him around my daughter with these skank women and the worst part about it is he finds nothing wrong with it and calls me insane, crazy, mental case, stalker, obsessed.


----------



## honcho (Oct 5, 2013)

At this point it doesn’t even pay to waste the time texting him, just keep your daughter as much out of his world as you can. The OW appears more than happy to not want your daughter around so don’t push him to visit or deal with your daughter. I don’t know the age of your daughter but you might want to consider just showing her the review just so she can see for her own eyes what her father is living with now. I don’t have children so I am far from an expert on that end and people who have kids in this situation I am sure will give you sound advice.

You got a court date for the final hearing, hope and pray you get to it. I have had 4 of these dates now only to have my stbx get delays and she wanted the divorce. My next final if middle of May and that is not going to happen either now that a new judge needs to be assigned…long story.

As much as I hate to say it, you are this close to the final date, if he wants something give it to him, humor him. Let him stay in his dreamworld long enough to get your deal done and count your blessings to be rid of him.


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

Honcho is right. Record this stuff in a diary, what else is TAM for?

"Offspring" is meant as sardonic humor but Hansel and Gretel's step mom is just below the surface. You need to move on and count on him for very little.

Good job getting sole custody. What felony did she commit? How did you find out?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Print the blog posts out give them to your lawyer.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Put her on cheaterville.com, then post it to red it. Blog war is called for here and a cheater can't win that one.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 24, 2014)

Chaparral said:


> Put her on cheaterville.com, then post it to red it. Blog war is called for here and a cheater can't win that one.


Create your own blog. Put everything you have on her. TAMers would be definitely happy posting in your blog. She wants war, let her have it.


----------



## 86857 (Sep 5, 2013)

Oh yeah, I'd be mighty p*ssed too. My STBX's skank? Ugh!

"Offspring" is a flippant and sneering remark suggesting that your darling daughter was an inconvenience who 'showed up', clearly unexpectedly and not by invitation. 

As others have said, keep absolutely everything on this to show your lawyer. I'm pretty sure that you can forbid someone to be in the company of your daughter if they are going mention her in an internet article and haven't asked your express permission. Ask your lawyer because I'm pretty sure there are laws like that regarding minors. I would not allow any overnight stays either. I don't know if you can legally insist that your STBX is alone when he sees DD. Daytime visiting only perhaps. Thrash all this out with your lawyer. 

I wouldn't engage with your husband about it at all. Draw up a legal document around his visiting rights and if he breaks it have the lawyer send him a letter with visiting rights suspended until he agrees to the terms.

heh heh! Let's see. . . Did you post a link to the blog? Just curious.


----------



## Openminded (Feb 21, 2013)

From what I've witnessed with my family members who have divorced with minor children, unless he's endangering your daughter then your hands are basically tied. The best thing to do is learn not to react. Otherwise, you will just drive yourself crazy since it's beyond your control.


----------



## PhillyGuy13 (Nov 29, 2013)

What was your ex husband's reaction? Is he aware?

The juiciest p---- on earth wouldn't come between me and my kids. Making fun of my daughter? Foot in the a$$.

EDIT: saw that he is aware. The fact that he didn't care tells you all you need to know about his true character.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

All very good advice TAMs - thanks

The skank blogger is NOT the person he was having affair with STBXH when we separated, so I do not have any resentment toward this one (although he is still married). She is pretty new in the picture with ex and pays for all trips, dinners, events. He pays for nothing since he has NO money. According to her yelp.com blogs, she likes very high end dining and lodging. $250 bottle of wine and suites. She pays his way for companionship.... hmmmm isn't that illegal in the state of Florida?? 

His former affair partner who he abandoned his family for was a classic - 4 DUIS, convicted felon with drug charges, stolen checks, and 2 evictions. I insisted my 14 yr old minor child have no interactions with her and had lawyer file papers with court. That is why I am being awarded SOLE custody. 

I encouraged STBXH for years to have a relationship with daughter but alone. He shamefully never called her, never managed any time with her, never just brought her to a movie or fishing, beach, etc. 

His reaction to blogger calling kid "Offspring" was nothing, he was more irritated with me finding it and calling me a stalker and sick!!

We have a few school events coming up that he will be at and confirmation next month with a party afterwards that I am paying for. I already told him his blogger or any other women are NOT invited to these events. 

I am so happy that most people here see the same disgust in bloggers post.


----------



## WallaceBea (Apr 7, 2014)

I would be so furious if I were in your shoes. 

I hope that lady gets a big bite of Karma in her ass. 

One thing I do not understand though - what does STBXH stand for?


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

Ashalicious said:


> I would be so furious if I were in your shoes.
> 
> I hope that lady gets a big bite of Karma in her ass.
> 
> One thing I do not understand though - what does STBXH stand for?


It means Soon To Be eX-Husband.


----------



## FrustratedFL (May 18, 2011)

STBXH = soon to be ex husband. May 7th I am hoping to drop the STB when my final divorce is given.


----------

